# Goldie1 Mini Revolver..



## USAFVET98

We have been working with these little mini revolvers by North American Arms and recently did one that is a little different. We had a custom serial number made from the factory of "GOLDIE1" and had the entire revolver high polished and then 24k gold plated. The grips are genuine elephant ivory. 

As always, comments and critiques are appreciated.. By the way, the "GOLDIE1" sold so fast, we are in the process of doing Goldie2, goldie3 etc..

By the way, anyone here able to make grips like this out of wood or other materials?


----------



## mredburn

I used to make my own grips, the hardest part was getting ahold of the grip screws, Ferrel and ribbed nut. No matter how nice a job you do on making the grips they just don't look right with a cheap hardware machine screw.


----------



## Pens By Scott

Sharp looking piece!  Elephant Ivory, I better not show this to my son, he's a big animal conservationist... has been for 5-6 years, turns 8 this summer.


----------



## USAFVET98

Scott,
  You can assure him that these were naturally harvested not hunted. Also, they are pre-ban.



writeitdown said:


> Sharp looking piece!  Elephant Ivory, I better not show this to my son, he's a big animal conservationist... has been for 5-6 years, turns 8 this summer.


----------



## alphageek

writeitdown said:


> Sharp looking piece!  Elephant Ivory, I better not show this to my son, he's a big animal conservationist... has been for 5-6 years, turns 8 this summer.



Sounds like my daughter, who stopped eating meat at 4 because she loves animals too much.

Nice looking gun brian!!!


----------



## johncrane

Brian!
Awesome work! what size bullets and how many rounds will it fire.


----------



## Pens By Scott

Brian, Awesome!


----------



## USAFVET98

This one is a 5 shot .22lr. They come in 22 short and magnum as well. Cool little guns and great for CCW (conceal carry weapon)..


----------



## USAFVET98

We also did one called "The Pug-Pug". The revolver is a North American Arms Pug in .22mag. We decided since it is the pug, why not make it look like one so I duracoated the fawn body and black muzzle just like the dog..


----------



## alphageek

USAFVET98 said:


> This one is a 5 shot .22lr. They come in 22 short and magnum as well. Cool little guns and great for CCW (conceal carry weapon)..



Ok... Thats an interesting statement from you.. I agree on the cool little guns (I have a family member that loves this style gun).   Although I live in one of the few remaining places w/o CCW, I can't imagine carrying this that way (great for size, but not something I'd picture as 'ready' nor big enough caliber for what I'd want.  More like one of the NAA guardians maybe).

Fun little gun, and would make a WICKED centerpiece in a locked glass display cabinet for some collector... Its own little spotlight, etc!


----------



## USAFVET98

Your absolutely right Dean.. This is mainly used as a back up as it only has the 5 shots and pinned cylinder. The holsters, belt clips, folding clips, and wallet holsters are why they are so great for back-up ccw. You are right though, if the need for a CCW was there, I would definitely want something a little bigger with a larger capacity.. These little things are so widely collected which is why we started these themes, to add to collections.. 



alphageek said:


> Ok... Thats an interesting statement from you.. I agree on the cool little guns (I have a family member that loves this style gun).   Although I live in one of the few remaining places w/o CCW, I can't imagine carrying this that way (great for size, but not something I'd picture as 'ready' nor big enough caliber for what I'd want.  More like one of the NAA guardians maybe).
> 
> Fun little gun, and would make a WICKED centerpiece in a locked glass display cabinet for some collector... Its own little spotlight, etc!


----------



## mrcook4570

Outstanding work!


----------



## Jim15

That is awesome work.


----------



## bitshird

That is a cool little pistol, I like the 22 Mag, plenty of power for a belly gun or if you got lucky at close range a lethal head or center mass shot.


----------



## Rfturner

both look great you and you dad do great jobs on all those firearms,No gun is too small to inflict pain, I know that I would not like to be shot with any caliber gun, at short range this would still put a damper on someones day


----------



## PenMan1

Only one thing to say here!......SWEET!


----------



## USAFVET98

Thanks for the nice comments, it is appreciated. Slot of work goes into these as well as some of the full restorations I do. The restorations usually include extensive gunsmithing work, making obsolete parts and springs, shaping, filing, and refinishing. Just like the pens, I get instant gratification upon completion.


----------

